# How does this handsome guy look?



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Equibase says he had a start in a maiden claimer on August 25th, so he certainly isn't very far off the track, is he? He certainly seems like a sensible dude, particularly given that he was racing so recently. With 20 starts under his belt, though, I would definitely do a PPE.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe he is still owned by the people that raced him by the way she talked. She doesn't know if he has good feet or not, because he has always had shoes because he is pretty fresh off the track. I believe she said he has been trail ridden and ponied racehorses as well.

Do his legs look good? I think they do but I never can judge my own possible purchases well.. Lol.

I would get a PPE regardless, though.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

First impression is good from the photo. His legs look clean and the only flaw I see is maybe his neck is set low? But nothing that couldn't be improved with some proper work and muscling. I'm a little confused by the video, to be honest.... I think it's coming through my internet service all choppy and wierd, so I won't comment on movement other than yay for her for getting a right lead on such a recent racer! He looks base narrow when she is mounting him, and must be a saint (or something else is going on) for being completely calm at mounting, walking on the mounting block, and being ridden in a large pasture full of other horses and donkeys. Like you said too, why that bit? :-/


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

> First impression is good from the photo. His legs look clean and the only flaw I see is maybe his neck is set low? But nothing that couldn't be improved with some proper work and muscling.


That is what I saw too. I think he is just undermuscled, and maybe a little ewe necked from bracing against the bit while racing. It does seem like he has a naturally low head set.



> I'm a little confused by the video, to be honest.... I think it's coming through my internet service all choppy and wierd, so I won't comment on movement other than yay for her for getting a right lead on such a recent racer! He looks base narrow when she is mounting him, and must be a saint (or something else is going on) for being completely calm at mounting, walking on the mounting block, and being ridden in a large pasture full of other horses and donkeys.


He does seem like he has some training other than racing, so that is definitely good. I was like "What??" when he ran into the mounting block. Maybe he was being accidentally cued or something. At least he didn't freak out, he just looked a little annoyed. I would be too.



> Like you said too, why that bit? :-/


Ignorance maybe? It almost looks like a tom thumb. The owner said she didn't know anything about eventing, which is wierd considering the hunter picture?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

i dont know if it is just the computer but he looks a little off to me in his front left. i would check him out. he looks like he is short stepping in the front left. but not for sure...


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
What gait?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Would anyone else like to add anything?
Most likely going to see him tomorrow


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

He looks like a nice boy too me, from the photo.
Bit low on muscle.
If he was just out of racing he'd be far more muscled than that.
Also as to the "yay for her for getting a right lead on such a recent racer" all the TBs I have ridden that have been in full race fitness and training have known their leads and their changes. It is not something that should be expected to be shoddy just because the horse was fresh off the track.

If you did get him I would suggest giving him a few months down time to get the grain out of him so to speak and then bring him in slowly.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Right, yes. Owner said she feeds 14% pellets, but did not mention how much. I agree that he could gain some lbs of muscle.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

CessBee, the right lead comment was meant as a positive statement, not as a criticism to OTTBs. We must have had different experiences ;-)

Eliz, pretty please update after you've seen him tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Definitely 
I'll try to remember to bring the camera and get a video of me on him!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

MicKey73 said:


> CessBee, the right lead comment was meant as a positive statement, not as a criticism to OTTBs. We must have had different experiences ;-)
> 
> Eliz, pretty please update after you've seen him tomorrow!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I wasn't posting as saying it was a bad thing. But I was just saying from my experience with TBs they were very good at striking on the correct lead. They were also quite soft in the mouth and accepted contact well.


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

trot and canter


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^

Hm, I don't see it. Could it be your internet connection?

UPDATE: I didn't go see him!  Lol but I've rescheduled so hopefully he works out!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The biggest thing I see is the total lack of good muscling. With groceries and proper schooling, there will be definite improvement. 

As for the training....there has been precious little, IMO. The horse does NOT know his leads. She gets them by cranking the horse into a severe counterbend which locks the outside shoulder. The only shoulder that can go forward is the "correct" shoulder. This will all have to be undone and retrained, unfortunately. However, with proper training, things would likely progress well. 

I love his attitude when he steps all over the mounting block. Shows a good mind.

The riding with strong contact with a curb bit, only shows how green he is. Doesn't bother me too much. 

He will be a slow project, at first. I would turn him out for a couple of months just to "detune" him and let him relax. Then I would forget any training he has had and start over from scratch.

He looks like a definite event project, pending vet check.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^

Thank you so much for chiming in. Hopefully he is as good as I think he is when I go see him.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Take a video and post them. I would like to see more of him.


----------



## equinesalways (Jan 5, 2010)

Worth a look, but I too see something going on up front. If you decide he's the one, get a good PPE before you take him home!


----------



## Sundaysilence (Feb 1, 2007)

*Just bought this horse!*

Yes, I am dragging out this ancient thread because I just purchased this horse last week.

I found him local, owned by a gentleman who had him sitting in his yard. "Charlie" as he was called, was very underweight. He's been slowly putting on weight, and is doing well. He seems to have gained some considerable energy.

He DOES appear to have something weird going on in a front leg, but I've not had an exam done on him yet (he was too weak to trot in a flex test, and I didn't want to just order an x-ray $$$$$). Whatever it is, it's not noticeable from the outside... for all I know it could be his feet, which are shoe-less and thin-soled. He seems to be okay some of the time, and then a little ouchie at other times. I'll have him checked out within the next couple of weeks. 

It's unfortunate that I can't watch the video


----------



## gallupgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

*Attn: Sunday Silence*

I was the owner of this horse (and the rider in the video) when he was on the track. You may contact me anytime at [email protected] It appears you are the third owner after he left my hands two years ago. I'm happy he's landed in a good spot. 

For all the folks posting to this forum re: video.....this was his fifth ride off-the-track and out of race training. I am not (nor do I profess to be) an eventer, even though I ride in a hunt seat saddle (yes, there are other english disciplines!) This is a very quiet horse and many times in order to find them homes in a western state (Oklahoma) they need to be sane enough to trail ride and use tack other than english style. 

For the new buyer......he retired sound from the track, had never been shoeless when I owned him and as I represented to prospective buyers I did not know how he would do barefoot. It doesn't sound like he's been well-cared for in the interim.

Please send me an email and let me know how you're doing.


----------

